# HAUNTED RADIO SHOW: deadland, erebus, fright dome, asylum, last exorcism, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are wrapping up our "Summer of Slaughter" with news on the Deadland Haunted House, Erebus, Kennywood's Phantom Fright Nights, Kansas' Asylum, the Fright Dome, Halloween film series, Spirit Halloween, Halloween City, the Last Exorcism, Frankenweenie, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and we review the 1980 film, "Friday the 13th!" Then, the Freek returns with a bone chilling tale of a man with a nagging wife who makes contact with aliens in a tale titled, "The Invaders!" All of this and so much more on the August 31 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-083111.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

